# Invitation for Open Source Project



## rcbandit (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,
I'm starting a open source project which involves web based Java, JBoss application server and JBoss Seam framework. I'm a student and I work on the project in my free time for training. Every one who want to take a part in this hobby project in his free time is invited.
Send me e-mail.

peter. penzov(at)gmail. com

I will send you development information

Regards
Peter


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 19, 2011)

Probably telling here what this Open Source Project is about will get more attention.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 19, 2011)

Does this have any relation with FreeBSD?


----------



## YZMSQ (Jul 19, 2011)

Hope I can get more details here before sending you an e-mail.


----------



## rcbandit (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,
  It's a project similar to Nagios - monitoring and managing servers and computers. And includes FreeBSD because FreeBSD servers will be monitored.

Regards
Peter


----------



## vermaden (Jul 20, 2011)

There are nagios/munin/monit/zabbix/opennms/cacti/mon/... already, what features over them your project is trying to achieve?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> There are nagios/munin/monit/zabbix/opennms/cacti/mon/... already, what features over them your project is trying to achieve?



It's going to be build in Java so it's primary feature over these would be incredible slowness :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2011)

OpenNMS is also Java, no?


----------

